# The Shield



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

anyone else watch this on FX?  this show is like crack...you watch it once...you don't want it to stop...now, just gotta wait til March for the new season...


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2004)

You get your first dose for free......


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

...I's been d/l'ing the second season...got four more episodes to watch.


----------



## Seig (Jan 11, 2004)

Viewer Discretion is advised.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 11, 2004)

this viewer isn't very discrete!!  ...gotta have my fix, man....


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

LOVE THE SHEILD.

I have 1st and 2nd season on DVD.  I watched all 13 episodes on the 2nd season in like two sittings, I'm such a TV bum.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...that's exactly what I did when Seig let me borrow season one...just kept popping in the discs cause I needed to know what was gonna happen next...show is hardcore, man...can't wait til March.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 3, 2004)

Hands down my favorite cop show.  

My ex used to shake her head and say "please, please tell me this isn't what you and {partners name deleted} do..."

:rofl: 

It did not help things when I answered "only when we can get away with it."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

...that sounds like something Vic would say.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

As soon as some of my financial issues clear up, Shield Season 2 DVD will be added to my collection.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2004)

March is here~!! 
New Season Premiere This coming Tuesday.. on FX  10 PM EST.. Yay~!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Hands down my favorite cop show.
> 
> My ex used to shake her head and say "please, please tell me this isn't what you and {partners name deleted} do..."
> 
> ...


Yes, you must watch out and not use the partners name and get anyoen in trouble 

I like the show, and catch it when I can.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Its a very entertaining show.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 9, 2004)

...new season of The Shield.. :fanboy: ...and they even encored the show...to tease us even more...bah..


----------

